# Awesome place



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Sep 17, 2007)

Didn't see anyone else who posted so...

If you guys don't know about it already, you'll be happy you do now. Check out www.seedbay.com. A lot of breeders post their seeds up there and you can find some nice new strains. Every weekend there are specials too. 

My last order came to me no problem and well packaged. Tons of other people from the other forum I'm on buy through these guys also. They have good reputation. 

Sweet Tooth #3
Orange Diesel
NYCD F2
Thai-Tanic
Master Low

Freebies:
Columbian x Biko
Menage A' Trois


----------



## dmack (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks for the heads up. Checked it out and im seeing tons of strains that look interesting to grow. Free seeds? niiiice:hubba:


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah man, right now the seed stocks are pretty low. There's usually a lot bigger selection of what you would normally see on other seedbank sites as well as the "elite" strains and the newest crosses. From what the breeders have been posting on the other forum, it shouldn't be too long until a new wave of genetics hits seedbay.


----------

